# CRG � Circuit de Reims-Gueux - Model Racetrack in 1:64



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*CRG – Circuit de Reims-Gueux - Model Racetrack in 1:64*

Reims Gueux was a racetrack that hosted international races until the early 70ies in France. I had never heard of Circuit de Reims Gueux before a friend mentioned he was considering building a new track using structures that mostly still exist. Time has taken its toll and the buildings corroded over the years. But it seems there is still some interest to revive the venue and even a plan for a modern track by Henry Pescarolo (Le Mans Winner). I fell in love with the looks of the structures and sketched the Hotel sur la Piste and adjoining pits and the press and grand stands. My friends decide differently. I took over and developed a plan for new track. There are three aspects the built focuses on. 



Firstly all structures are scaled to fit most Auroa AFX cars, because over the years I have come to like those best. 



Secondly the table had to be light and separate in four segments. Makes moving the track much easier. 



Thirdly the track should represent a typical day of racing in that period with an enormous crowd of spectators. 

Now I am into my third year with that project. And there will be many more years to come until the track will be finished. The exiting part for me is that I will custom built all structures adding as much details as possible. There have been times when the built came to a hold. Sometimes it is difficult to regain momentum after these setbacks. Over the last two month the track progressed really well. It is up and running. Most mock-ups of all the different structures are in place. Some adjustments have to be made before I will start landscaping. But the general appearance looks promising.

Now this is my first post. And I hope you will find the subject interesting and entertaining. I know it is very European. But the friend who introduced me to CRG is American.

I have attached pictures of the latest structures. Three house for Village Gueux . If you are interested in the history of the project and the track you can find some information on my website.reims-gueux.blogspot.de oracar-foresthill.blogspot.deTranslation button top left under the header. I am not alowed to add links to my posts, sorry!

Thank you for reading! 
Michael


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Is my first thread. Ended up in the section. How can it be moved over to Slot CarTrack Building?

Sorry!
Michael


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice work.

One of the moderators will have to do it for you.


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice! T have always been partial to street circuits and the 60's - 70's era of racing. I think it has fantastic potential and will follow this build, keep at it!

P.S. you're gonna need a lot of tiny hay bales!
Walt :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TyPey said:


> Nice! T have always been partial to street circuits and the 60's - 70's era of racing. I think it has fantastic potential and will follow this build, keep at it!
> 
> P.S. you're gonna need a lot of tiny hay bales!
> Walt :thumbsup:


just AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

I visited the remains of the Reims track in 2010, and it is an amazing place -- it is hallowed ground, alive with the ghosts of the men who raced there. The tribunes, the pits, the tower are all very atmospheric.

I enjoy and appreciate tracks that capture a specific time and place in motorsports history. You have made a great start, and the track and structures look fabulous. I'll be following this thread with great interest, so please keep the updates coming.

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

the details in those buildings definitely show the amount of time you have into it! Great work so far!


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*Finished Framework – Ready for the next leg*

I want to thank for the attention and comments on my first post.

@ TyPey Thank you for your encouraging comment. Yes, bales of hay are difficult to produce. I have tried it before and did not like it. But I have been contemplating new techniques. They will be revealed once I come that stage.

@ Bubba Thank you!

@ Rick Voegelin Thank you for your kind words. Even with the limitation of a space I hope to capture some of the characteristics of the track. The size of the grandstands alone would exceed the space available. I will try my best. 

@kognac Yes, I have already worked on the layout for a little over three years. But it was not always work. There were times when I had to overcome issues and rethink details. Building the structures from scratch is time consuming. But I like to give me time and delve into as many details as possible. It is like going on adventures.



Just before Easter the framework for the landscape was completed. Even after all the planning it is surprising to see the changes while progressing the layout. Before the framework was made, mock-ups of the posts had to be made and some details on the buildings added. The roofs of the French houses expose some interesting details. Especially after I had found more pictures of backsides of the buildings of the Village.



The framework consists of corrugated cardboard. The stripes were placed approximately 6cm apart. The stripes are linked by smaller pieces and mounted on the table with wood glue. Looking at the framework from the front it looks rather abstract. The view from the side reveals more on a landscape.






Next step will be to build the skin for the landscape by mounting paper onto the framework. After that a thin layer of plaster will be added for a better support.
Because I will have to dissemble the layout again, I took the time to turn some laps on the track. I am excited by the prospect of adding layers of green. It will change the look and feel once again. 



Here is some Hollywood style image with a little backdrop 



Thank you for reading!
Michael


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bales of hay.
small blocks of wood.
thin white glue with a little water 
coat blocks
roll around in Shredded Wheat
that is an American brand breakfast cereal
you should be able to fins a similar product where you live.
I think you will be pleased with the effect


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

alpink's hay bale method does look good, saw it in another thread here I think?

Window screen may work as a base for your landscape, cheap, light, strong and easy to work with for contours.

Your work is very impressive, can't wait to see more! Making me rethink my whole track plan, but that's ok. 

Walt


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Michael,
After you get the plaster chipped off of you and everything else it's not supposed to be on I would really love to see you put up some more pics of the Pits/Control building and the grandstands. 

Those could be a separate thread (All of the Structures) on their own!

Really admire your work!

Thanks,Walt


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Walt,

Thank you for interest and comments. I thought I would feature the structures as I go along. The plan was to fish the landscape to a certain degree. By adding the building more detailing will be necessary, on the building and the surrounding landscape. This will provide the opportunity to introduce each building with its particular features. 

I would be happy to answer specific question if needed.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*Getting into shape at CRG*

I have made some progress on Landscaping over the past weeks. First a layer of wrapping paper was mounted onto the framework. Next came a layer plaster cloth and model plaster to create some details like rocks. Those are my first one solely created using a spatula. Also the original landscape does not feature rocks I decided to use the rocks structure to give the landscape an interesting detail to rest the eyes on. 




The rocks received their first washes with acrylics. The colour will probably change again. Grass and bushes will be added to the rocks to blend in with the rest. The texture of the rocks is supposed to underline the length of the track. Repeating the rock formation in other places will help to pull the layout together. 


The landscape received a first layer of soil made from wood glue, plaster, sand and dark brown colour. The second layer persists of turf, sand and debris. This will be the basis for the short grass. 



Because I decided to work with GrassMaster on the layout for the first time, I made a test patch. The results show it will be good to work in layers again. The different layers have to dry out completely. The excess material needs to be vacuumed before the next layer is applied.




I hope you enjoy the results.
Michael


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! Looking Great.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

looks like a great adventure to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

oh man, that is looking really good. the rock faces are perfect


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

MAN! Nice Stuff!! Keep it coming!


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

keep up the good work!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Michael, your layout shows a lot of research,thought and talent for detail.
Very well done, Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow, this is amazing Michael. Really enjoying the build.

Did you route the track yourself?


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your nice comments on the project!

@ Gareth
The track was machine routed from 6mm Polystyrene. The track is probabliy far from perfect. The layout should allow exchanging the track if desired. I have made a clip before disassembling the segments for landscaping. The performance of the track looks okay to me. Now the cars appearance on the long straight seems to need some improvement. Here is a link to the 

Circuit de Reims Gueux Slot Track ho Custom Test 1
https://youtu.be/X7_SZHDRmlc

Updates on the progress will follow.

Thank you,
Michael


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Michael,
Your landscaping is outstanding, the exposed rocks look more real than actual rocks! Thanks for the updates, look forward to more.

Walt


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in awe! Dont change a thing. It's smooth, fast, and interesting. Your artistry shines through everywhere.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*How To Continue?*

Thank you very much for your encouraging comments!

It happens every now and then, plans have to be reconsidered. After all that time planning, reconsidering and overcoming obstacles, I was happy with the progress made over the past two months, hoping to have grass cover most of the landscape within one or two weeks. When the segments were reassembled some adjustments on the landscape were made in order to achieve less visible junctions. The structures were put back in place to find out how to model the area around the buildings. Even thought everything had been double checked and executed carefully, minor gaps between the bases of the buildings and the adjoin landscape became visible. This was the moment when I slowed down to reconsider how I wanted to continue.

Right now, I favour the idea to complete the structures, one after the other and finish landscaping the area next to building. The grandstands, bleachers, pits and the Hotel sur Piste (The larger building in the middle of the pits) need finishing touches and lots of detailing, The scoreboard and the Dunlop bridge would be next. They have a strong effect on the overall look of the main straight.

After the track was covered with a turf sand mixture it looks quiet promising. I have taken some pictures to show the progress made. The rocks have changed once again. Adding layers makes the landscape come alive, very much like painting with oil or acrylics. There are moments of hesitance, because one would not want to spoil the results. I like the changes and hope you agree.















Thank you for reading!
Michael


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow! Amazing how each addition creates so much more realism, the turf has a huge impact on the layout overall. It's really coming along nicely, I look forward to more updates!

Walt


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

Michael,

Are you using 1:87 scale figures (people) or are they 1:64?


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

I have chosen to use figures in 1:50.
The structures on CRG are close to 1:50.
The cars may vary form 1:64 to 1:50.
As far as know there are no figures in 1:64.
If you are more into T-Jets you could go for 1:72 scale.

Michael


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*The invisible Changes*

I had mentioned I might want to change the track. Now, I actually exchanged the start and finishing straight. The new piece performs much better now. The power distribution under the table was hooked up again. And some NINCO controllers that had been laying around for year received longer cords and were hooked up to the drivers station. The performance on the track really improved and the NINCO are a real advantage over the Parma. I like testing various methods in modelling and painting. Never considered much testing other controllers. Now I can see that the performance of the cars improves with the better controller. With the NINCO 55 Plus acceleration out of the corners is much smoother and the control over the car is so much better. And I also tuned some AFX Non-Magnatraction Cobras. The long straights made the lack of speed obvious. The results are pleasing. Well I am not so much into the technical aspects of slot car racing. But smooth runners are a real treat on this track.



You can already spot first spectators on the track :smile2:

Hope you enjoy the update!
Michael


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*Transformers*

The main structures were built before I started the actual layout and track. Now it was time to get into detail and try and finish them up. Even though I had anticipated to spend some time detailing I have underestimated all of the work that goes into it. My goal still is to recreate the atmosphere of a international race in the late 60s. Therefore the layout needs spectators, many of them indeed. The nicer figures in 1:50 are made by Preiser. Back-draw of those is the price. Over the years I had acquired several packages containing 60 unpainted figures to create the figures that would be used in important, well visible parts of the structures. In the less visible parts cheep copies from China should be used as stand ins. Sorry Preiser but I just can´t afford to have all figures to be the original. I have already used closed to 300 figures in the first section of the pits. I have painted about 70 of those. Yes, athe quality of those is so much better. 
*
Here is an attempt to modify the figures - Mechanic changing wheel*




* Driver with head and helmet added*


* The first 70 figures hand painted*


* More details for the pits - wooden doors*


More to come :wink2:

Michael


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Doors are looking great Acki!


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*@ yankee_3b* Thank you Tom for your comment on the doors.

*CRG - Time to get into Details!*

In order to bring the track alive many details need to be added. The start was made with the pits and the Hotel sur Piste. All the little figures had to be mounted into place. In the Hotel sur Piste approx. 50 figures are on each floor. I imagine the ground floor is supposed to function as the office were teams would register and such. It is not necessarily visible, but some chairs, tables and lockers are part of the scene. In the pits details like fire extinguishers, tires, toolboxes and adverts can be seen in the background. 



The team overalls should resemble the look from the late 50s to the early 70s. That is why I have chosen to paint some in subtle beige and blue, while others are already in red, light blue and yellow. Some figures even wear racing overalls with red and blue stripes. One of the mechanics was converted into a driver by adding a driver’s head. I should use them once the area in front of pits will be detailed.




The wooden doors were a detail I only came across later on when I found an new photo from the backside where one can see doors in place. After I had seen all the images of the abandoned pits I had not considered that they had doors while the track was still in use. The doors were made from balsa wood and painted to give them a slightly used look. They are a nice addition to the sight. 




Staircases and handrails had been produced earlier on and needed to be assembled with the rest. Wiring was completed for lighting. Then it was time to mount the pieces together, which was a challenging moment. 




Flags and flagpoles were made and attached to the backside of the pits. The poles are brass wire, the attachment was made from polystyrene. The assembly was primed and painted. The flags are paper prints mounted with wood glue. With this method the paper can be manipulated into any desired shape.



I hope you enjoy the progress! Ther is more to come very soon.
Acki


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*Scoreboard Circuit Reims-Gueux*

*And Now Something Completely Different*

After all I like to divert from my original plans once in a while. Once again my impatience or maybe curiosity made me start building the scoreboard before I had finished the pits. We experienced bad weather with lots of rain and thunderstorm for over a week. Under the circumstances progress was made rather quickly. For the first time the structure was made from polystyrene strips in different shapes. In between I was tempted to switch back to card and paper. The result shows it was worthwhile using polystyrene strips. With these result expectations for the next structures increased. Even thou the scoreboard is not finished jet, I decided to show pictures. I would think the scoreboard is a nice addition to the track. All the missing details will be added soon. And it needs to be weathered to take away that shiny look.









*Here you can find a Making of*

More interesting images of the original scoreboard





I hope you like it!
Michael


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

The workmanship and artistry of your track is exceptional! I am truly enjoying this work in progress. When I visited Reims in 2010, I was sure that the ghosts of racing's past still lived there. Here is a photo of the scoring tower that I took that day. I think you have recreated it faithfully in ever detail.

Thanks, 
Rick V.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you Rick, Your photo was very helpful because it shows how the ladder is attached to the tower. A detail that did not show in all the other images I had found. I hope to go there sometime. Maybe to take pictures of the landscape for a future backdrop.

Michael


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Michael, you must go to Reims! It is absolutely riveting. Driving down a two-lane French country road, suddenly you see the immense tribunes, the control tower, the remains of the pit buildings -- all standing silent vigil. The site is remarkably well preserved, no graffiti and vandalism. It is a haunting place, a tribute to the men who raced there.

Rick V.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*Timekeeper or how they say in France Chronometrage*

Well it has been a little while since the last post. 

@ Rick Thank you for the great shots of the race track. Here is a link to documentation on Red Bull TV containing some outstanding historic footage of Reims-Gueux  The History of the Pit Stop | Gone in Two Seconds | Red Bull TV

@ Dushkwoneshe Thank you for sharing the link!
*
Now back to the Track. *
On of the remaining landmarks is the Pavilion André Lambert with its BP advertising. For a long time a mock-up had been waiting to be replaced by a proper model. 


For most of the structures my goal is to build those from cardboard not modern techniques like laser cutter etc. Because the large windows reveal an open view to the inside of the building. The depth of the walls and the beams on the celling are visible details. Therefore the walls are made of three layers. The outside walls are made from 2mm card. A thin layer creates the window framing. Inside walls are made from 4mm foam core board. 


The roof and celling is made of three layers 2mm card to shield the lights and wires.


The layers are coated with grey acrylic paint. Later several layer of white are added. The result is a weathered look. Thru the layers of white the effect can be controlled. To me the random effects make for a vivid appearance. 


The layers are clued together using wood glue. The walls are assembled. Roof and callings are removable to sustain excess in order to add the interior and personal or to repair windows.


When I found pictures of the pavilion featuring awnings it was clear the feature needed to be added to the structure. Because other building should receive awnings it was a good occasions to tinker with various techniques.


Now it was time to place the pavilion on the track and tale pictures to determine the look and feel. 


With the large windows, the awning and the staircase the pavilion adds more depth and realism to the scene.


The pavilion will receive more details and some touch ups. The inside will become alive and the lights need to be connected to the power.

Other sections have triggered attention long before. The gap between the pits and the Dunlop Bridge will need to be changed. And I want to build the Bridge soon. The changes achieved with the pavilion triggered my curiosity.

I hope you enjoy the update!
Acki


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Huge improvement. Very nice build. Looks really open with so many windows. The awnings look great too and with all the glass, They are needed


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

This is just brilliant, Acki! Thank you for showing us your construction and weathering techniques, I really appreciate seeing how an artist does his work. It is wonderful that you are using the old ways to re-create an old track. The awnings and windows really bring the structure to life. 

I am already looking forward to your next update!

Thank you,
Rick V.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Agree completely with what Rick Voegelin said.

Absolutely beautiful. A stunning project. Inspirational.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

The time around Christmas provided the opportunity to tinker around at the track. Within the last two weeks some progress was made. Not as much as anticipated, but still …

*Progress on the start and finishing straight*

Already last summer the area between pits and Dunlop Bridge came into focus. The gap appeared to undecided. On some images it looked as if the pits were linked to the bridge and the bridge would be smaller. Two additional mock-up of the bridge and additions to the pits were made. By photographing the various arrangements I wanted to decide how to alter the layout. Eventually a new pit lane with ten pits was build. Now the area between the two structures appears more decided. By adding two more pits flags could be moved out of the way of the scoreboard. Those would have obstructed the vision otherwise. A fact I had not considered in the beginning. Eventually the scoreboard will be moved a few inches to the right. Now the arrangement looks much more organized and balanced.

Old pit lane


New pit lane with flaggs




View from the other direction




I have separated the post, because it contains more than 8 images.

End of part 1


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Part 2

*Constructing the Dunlop Bridge*

After the decision was made and the new pit lane accomplished it was time to start on the Dunlop Bridge. There were hardly any pictures available. Some showed similar bridges in other locations along the track. All of them featured metal constructions, indicating that the bridges were only temporally erected for the races, a fact that I wanted to incorporate. Because there were no clear images of the construction, I had to improvise and constructed some framework, based on the scoreboard, from polystyrene profiles. The walkway was made from balsa wood. The sidewalls are made from two thin sheet of card. I wanted to keep the construction open in order to give view to the details on the inside.

Mock-up


Construction








I hope like the progress made so far. There is still more to be shown in the near future as I continued working on detailing and finishing some structures. It is still a long way to go and I had hoped to make more progress over the last week.

So much for now! I want to wish everybody a happy new year, lots of inspiration and content!

Acki


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Outstanding, Acki...

Wish I could come over and feast my eyes straight on this...

Have the best New Year ever...

John...
.


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Your excellent work continues, Acki! The Dunlop bridge is marvelous, and the detail on the open interior is going to be very realistic. This is a much more visually interesting design than the generic Dunlop bridges i have seen . . . in fact, your mockup looks better than most finished scenery. Keep up the good work in the New Year!

Rick V.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Acki, I apologize my friend!!! I don't know how in the heck I missed this track build... This is some unbelievable work/craftsmanship!!! The time spent on details is incredible... I'll be looking on and going back to look again... WOW!!! RM


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*@ Dushkwoneshe, Rick Voegelin and Hilltop Raceway*
Thank you for your kind words! They are very much appreciated!

CRG – DUNLOP Bridge Scratch built – Time for an update.

After the framework was finished it was time to cut windows from thin polystyrene sheets. All parts were painted with Revell Aqua Colour, windows frames in yellow and the structure in grey. Floorboard received a wash with thinned acrylics. Arches were painted with acrylics in grey. The sidewalls of the tires are laser prints that had been treated with acrylics to make them come alive. The goal was to preserve the open architecture. Therefore neon lights by Viessmann were added. Pictures of the lighted bridge should be available soon.

Here are some pictures.


Bridge construction and windows painted and assembled. 


Bridge with DUNLOP Banner.


Bridge with the arches installed.


Picture of a original bridge in a different location. There must have been three locations along the track where they had erected bridges for the races.

Hope you like the it.

Acki


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Acki said:


> Bridge with the arches installed.
> Hope you like the it.
> 
> Ack


*Wow, Acki... It's like I could just walk into this photo
and head up the stairs...*

*WOW!...

John*
.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Truly a work of art my good friend!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*CRG – Illumination*

*@ Dushkwoneshe, yankee–3b, alplink*
Thank you for comments. Good to know someone is watching:wink2:

When I started planning and researching on Circuit Reims-Gueux pictures of night races came popping up. Soon it became obvious that the 12h races held at the racetrack were considered the revenge for the 24h at Le Mans. Had I not thought to illuminate the buildings, now it was apparent that I should modify the structures and include lighting. It was no easy task because with all the windows, wiring and lights had to be hidden in walls and ceilings. For the Grandstands I used miniature light bulbs. For the Dunlop Bridge neon light by Viessmann came into use. All the rest received LEDs. To connect all the lights with the desired current turned out to be tricky. Only recently all the buildings were illuminated at once for the first time, a good occasion for taking pictures. 









What do think. Are ready for the night races?


Acki


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Absolutely stunning, Acki... I don't feel worthy to even look at these photos...

Your work is just... Words... I need words... uh... Extraordinarily wonderful...

I'm health and wealth deficient, but I just gotta find a way to get back over there
to see this in person...


One question... And I'm just really curious, is all...

I noticed that the one building by itself and the bridge are lighted with a white light,
and the others have sort of an incandescent, yellow *glow*...
Is there a historical significance for that?...

Well, have to go send this update link to my buddy... He loves your work, also...

John
.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> One question... And I'm just really curious, is all...
> 
> I noticed that the one building by itself and the bridge are lighted with a white light,
> ...


Thank you John,

Please feel free to look at the pictures and ask any question. This merely a slot track :wink2:

There is historical reason for the colour of the light. The pictures from the night races I have found are black and white and we know we would not considered colour on a picture a true reference. It is merely caused by the fact that the lights a Pavilion Andre Lambert have not been dimed with white paint. That is something that might be changed in the future. Sometime I like to wait and watch for some time before I finally decide. What seems to be a mistake at first can prove to be a nice touch after a while. You have noticed that the lights at the pits also shine in different hues. It could be seen as an imperfection (what it is) but also adds lifelines to the scene.

Acki


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

More great work, Acki! The lighting definitely produces the aura and atmosphere of a vintage race. Personally I prefer the yellow-tinted lights that evoke incandescent bulbs to the stark white that seems too modern for the era you are modeling. But it is your track and your choice!

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*After a longer absence from the forum it is time for an update or two:*

Part I

*Work on the Backdrop: Painted the Sky *


This was a major undertaking. After several tests with sketches to determine the size and shape of the clouds, the sky was painted on MDF (high density fibreboard). Those had been treated with gesso primer first. First rudimentary sketches in blue and white, followed by several layer of the same colour and some dark grey for the depth.



One off the main challenges was the fact that all panels had to be painted in succession to blend in all colours and have an even colour scheme thru ought the whole backdrop.



The idea was to open up the scenery and at the time to provide realistic surrounding that would blend in with the scenery. Therefor a painted backdrop was preferred to photographic version. 



There is still the need to finish the panels by adding fields, hills and such in the lower sections. In the meantime the backdrops have been used in several situations. In my opinion the skies add nice details to the images.




To be continued >>>


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dude, those back drops are amazing.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*After a longer absence from the forum it is time for an update or two:*

Part II

*Pit lane and Hotel sur Piste: Spectators, Teams and Pergola added*

*Making it come alive*
Working from a reference does not only include reproducing the structures in a model, it is also about recreating the atmosphere shown in the images of the period. Racing was able to draw huge crowds to venues. Bleachers, grandstand or pit lanes are packed with spectators and visitors that enjoy themselves in restaurant around the track. The main building in the middle of the pit lane is the Hotel sur piste hosting restaurants on the top three levels. The attraction and excitement can bee seen in many of the pictures. In order to recreate the feeling the plan was to crowd the structures with lots of figures.


*Preparing all the details*
I am not sure how man figures were already added to the scenes. For the second part of the pit lane and adjoining terraces more than 100 figures needed to be painted. Colours were chosen from images I had found in books and on the Internet. Vallejo Model Paint provides a vivid range of colours. The texture and pigments create a nice finish. All figures had to be cleaned, primed and painted in several colours. To protect the paint and for nice satin finish matt varnish was applied.



After painting once again more than 100 figures, the focus changed and I need a brake. Work, family and travelling used up most off my time. About four weeks ago, I slowly came back to working on the trsck again. Ready to challenge new and old ideas.



*Pergola at the Hotel sur piste*
Some pictures of the Hotel sur pitse revealed that at some point a pergola had been added to the terrace. A pergola would be a nice detail and enhance the 3 dimensional effect of the model. After this detail had not been planed originally, it seemed tricky to incorporate this detail. After several drawing, rethinking and measuring, samples were cut out. Once the parts were tested on the model, it all looked very simple.



The pieces were cut from balsawood. The construction consists off several pieces. The support had to be separate from the roof to allow arranging the figures before mounting the roof. The rails were opened in places and wooden steps connecting the terrace with the podium installed. Everything was fastened with water-based glue. 



The pit lane also received adverts from the sponsors. All pits had been decorated with fire extinguishers, toolboxes and spare wheels. On the walls you will find posters and adverts. All of it is not seen from the distance. But will add nice details if photographed close up.




Now, that all the details have been added to the track, it seems the effort was worthwhile. In the pictures you can see how the track comes alive once the figures and other details are added. I understand that most sceneries lack figures, especially the model racetracks. Grandstands and bleachers along the track will absorb hundreds of figures. And almost all of these figures need to be painted. Some cheaper stand-ins will be used to fill the seats of the grandstands. But I am confident that I can achieve my goal of crating a model track that captures the spirit of racing in 1960s and 1970s.




What do you think?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! 

I really appreciate all the details you made to parts that are not even visible. :thumbsup:

Everyone should go back to the start of this thread and view all the work and talent this build shows. :cheers2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

incredible detail and accurate planning.
looks authentic to the 60's racing scene.
thank you for sharing.
and bless for all the hand painting of the figurines.


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

I am delighted to see new updates on this amazing track. The quality of the work, from design to execution, is stunning. Please continue to keep us posted on your progress.

Thanks!
Rick V.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Acki, I don't know how I missed this track build. It is incredible detail & craftsmanship! Will be following along so Please continue to keep us posted on your progress. AWESOME Creation! ..RL


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

The detail on this 1:64 scale slot car track is unsurpassed. I know the time, effort and planning that you have put into this build and your vision has transformed Reims-Gueux into an beautiful work of art. I am looking forward to seeing the progress and the eventual addition of the landscaping....it will be mind-blowing! Stay well my friend.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Absolutely unbelievable in every regard. I cannot heap any praise better worded than those before me, but I, too, am grateful to enjoy your creation through the forum. Thank you for sharing! ??


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

*In colour and 3D – Recent development at Circuit Reims-Gueux.*

*In colour and 3D – Recent development at Circuit Reims-Gueux.*
Here comes a quick walk around to introduce some of the new additions to the track. This time the individual steps were not documented. When I came to the point of putting down some grass fibre, it became clear that several additions had to be build and put into place before I could start. Over all the excitement not every step was documented. Maybe next time I can show some insides again.

*Grandstand Raymond Sommer and Hotel sur Piste*

More and more figures were added to the scene. The area in front of the grandstand was altered and grass was added. Now the scene has come alive and resembles more of the real structures as shown in some of the historic pictures you can find on the Internet. The changes also helped to raise the level to the same height as the adjoining section with the bleachers. The pits and the Hotel sur Piste came alive after some figures were added. After all more than 100 figures had been added to the layout. But there is still need for more. Time to start the next lot.

*Tribune Raymond Sommer*

You can also see that most seats at the stands are now occupied with spectators. Handrails and fences had to be installed to protect the visitors. A fence behind the pits was erected in order to hold off suspicious subjects☺. 


Banners with period correct adverts were attached to the walls alongside the straight. Now the sides and rear of the grandstand feature the large Shell signature, as shown on the pictures of the real structures. The BP logos are still laser prints, help to determine the final size. Those should be shortly replaced with decals. Before the outside will receive the final touches, I want to add tables and seats to resemble the times when reporters set at their small desks and wrote race reports for the news papers. Some visitors already found their way to the booth, on the bottom of the building. Here a wooden deck was added.


*Pits entrance*
To secure the area behind the pits a gate was installed and police men control the grounds. Unfortunately the police had run out of French uniforms. You might realize those are American police officers on duty. Hopefully we will change that over the course. I do not want to get into detail about detailing the figures again. But because most of the new figures are positioned on soil, I had to come up with an idea, of how to hold them in place. Small holes were drill to their soles and pieces of polystyrene mounted. With the same drill holes were drilled into the ground and the figures glued into position with a drop of Elmer’s glue. Until now they did not pas the vacuum test. But I am sure they will.


*Next step – replace trees*
Sometimes it takes a while and several attempts to find a good solution. In order to get a feeling off how to proceed with the back straight some trees were added to the layout. I had used the same type of trees before and liked them. This time they just look out of proportion. Now I am in the process of custom built trees. It looks simple when you watch others. Making them is a different story. Maybe I will show some insights next time around. But is one of the goals to build as much as possible from scratch. 

Hope you like changes as much as I do.


All the best,
Acki


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

... absolute, unconditional _awe_ ...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

For possibilities for French police figures, see *this thread*, post 20.


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Wunderschön!

Very nice Acki. My mother is from Frankfurt, Dornbush area and next time we go, I will have to look you up. I originally started with the slot cars back in the late 60's and my Oma loaded us up with Faller. I still have some of the original cars and plenty of the Marklin HO train's.

Mach weiter so!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Wonderful. Amazing. Outstanding. :cheers2:


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for your kind comment. 

@amxbmw I live close to that area in Frankfurt. Please, feel welcome to contact me, if you are visiting. Be interesting to meet in person.

Acki


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been following this thread with great interest and I have saved many of the pictures for future reference. I presume that you will eventually get around to doing more with the track surface itself, right now it looks too pristine. A few cracks and patches would be the finishing touch. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you! Yes, you are right about the track surface. The tarmac will be one of the last details to finish. Still considering exchanging some of the track. But this will be going on for some time.

Here is a detail from the predecessor to exemplify where we are heading with the surface eventually.:wink2:


Acki


----------



## redCBR1000RR* (Apr 15, 2018)

Amazing work, you are very talented!
I've enjoyed following your progress.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I love the way the course-edges are painted so that the cars will appear to take the racing line through the esses. I've done a little of that sort of thing, but it's spectacular here.

-- D


----------

